# Almost time for Midsummer Scream convention!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, on August 3rd & 4th at the Long Beach Convention Center in California, the GREAT Midsummer Scream convention will be in full swing! https://midsummerscream.org/ This is one of the best horror/Halloween conventions, in my opinion, with actors from NOES3 Dream Warriors, Casandra Peterson (Elvira), John Kassir (Cryptkeeper), Ari Lehman (1st Jason Voorhees), Robert Mukes (House of 1,000 Corpses) and more. Also included are walkthrough haunts to enjoy, more vendors than you can shake a severed leg at, panels, workshops, classes to teach on prop making, and so much more. Hope you're able to attend! :voorhees::jol::xbones:


----------

